

Time Warner Cable alleges that Netflix discriminates against its customers - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/01/16/time-warner-cable-vs-netflix/

======
cheald
So basically, Time Warner wants Netflix to pay for the excessive bandwidth
necessary to deliver low-compression movies, rather than letting Netflix put a
content edge on their network, despite Netflix's offer to do so.

And _Netflix_ is the one that's the problem here?

